# Menü



## Kevin (18. Jun 2006)

Hallo erstmal  

Ich bin hier ganz neu und kenne mich auch garnicht aus...
Ich hab ein schönes Menü gefunden aber finde den Quellcode davon nicht...
Könnte mir jemand den Code sagen oda mal gucken wie ich das machen kan mit den farben und alles..
Hier ist mal der Link http://www.denijsdesign.de/menumachine/pages_mm/mm_basic_6.html

Danke in Voraus
MfG. 
Kevin :roll:


----------



## Illuvatar (18. Jun 2006)

Die Scripts findest du in den Dateien
"../menumachine/menumachine2.js"
"../menumachine/mm_basic_6_vertical/menuspecs.js"

Außerdem: http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=6099

verschoben


----------



## Kevin (18. Jun 2006)

In diesen Daten ist aber nichts drinne auser 


```
<html><body></body></html>
```

Oda gucke ich da irgendwie falsch..


----------



## Illuvatar (18. Jun 2006)

http://www.denijsdesign.de/menumachine/menumachine/menumachine2.js
http://www.denijsdesign.de/menumachine/menumachine/mm_basic_6_vertical/menuspecs.js

is bei mir schon einiges drin


----------



## Kevin (18. Jun 2006)

Ok danke und wie baue ich das jetz noch ein


----------



## Kevin (19. Jun 2006)

Sorry wegen der Frage aber ich kenn mich wirklich nicht aus.. :cry:


----------

